# Montage Race Face Kettenblätter



## Nobbi64 (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo Race Face Gemeinde.

Wollte schon längst mein Element mit einer Race Face Forged Kurbel verschönern. Habe jetzt endlich die Blätter gekauft (Kurbel hatte ich schon länger). Habe sie gerade zusammengeschraubt und festgestellt, dass die Abstände zwischen den Blättern sehr klein sind. Alle Schrauben sind verbaut trotzdem ist da kein Platz mehr für die Kette.  
Was habe ich falsch gemacht??  
Hilft mir damit endlich die Shimanokurbel weg kann.

Gruß Nobbi


----------



## s.d (2. Juni 2006)

Ein Bild wäre natürlich sehr hilfreich. Hast du die Abstandshalter dazwischen gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nobbi64 (2. Juni 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Bild wäre natürlich sehr hilfreich. Hast du die Abstandshalter dazwischen gemacht?



ja habe ich .

ich versuche mal ein Bild zu machen. Moment bitte.


----------



## Nobbi64 (2. Juni 2006)

so hier sind 3 Bilder


----------



## Der Toni (2. Juni 2006)

sachma, kann das sein daß du die Blätter falsch rum montiert hast?


----------



## blaubaer (2. Juni 2006)

das kleinste blatt ist sicher falsch herum montiert !!!!

was fährst du für eine Kette ? noch 8-fach od. 9-fach ??


----------



## zauberer089 (3. Juni 2006)

ich tippe auch auch falschrum 

edit: da hat REDKING natürlich Recht


----------



## Redking (3. Juni 2006)

zauberer089 schrieb:
			
		

> ich tippe auch auch falschrum
> 
> auf Bild 1&2 siehts so aus, als wären die Steighilfen aussen


Hallo,
sorry das stimmt nicht!
Alle Kettenblätter sind richtigrum montiert.
Wenn du bei Raceface die Schrift lesen kannst ist es nämlich richtig rum.
Aber das mit der Kette könnte stimmen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Nobbi64 (3. Juni 2006)

So das Rätsel ist gelöst. 
War gerade bei jemanden der sich auskennt.
Kettenblätter waren falschrum d.h. ich habe die Kurbel mit dem Stern
von ober auf das Blatt geschraubt und nicht von unten. 
Da musst Du erstmal drauf kommen.

Mal ´ne andere Frage auf dem Weg zum Shimanofreien Bike fehlt jetzt noch
ne andere Bremse und ein Schaltwerk mit den Schalthebeln was emfpiehlt die Gemeinde ????


Nobbi


----------



## s.d (3. Juni 2006)

Bei Schaltwerk  und den Hebeln führt dann wohl kein weg an SRAM vorbei was genau hängt hald davon ab wie viel du ausgeben willst. Bei der Bremse wäre mal Einsatzbereich und wie viel du wiegst wichtig um dir eine gute Empfehlung zu geben.


----------



## Redking (3. Juni 2006)

Nobbi64 schrieb:
			
		

> So das Rätsel ist gelöst.
> War gerade bei jemanden der sich auskennt.
> Kettenblätter waren falschrum d.h. ich habe die Kurbel mit dem Stern
> von ober auf das Blatt geschraubt und nicht von unten.
> ...


Dann ist ja gut Nobbi,
Konnte ich leider nicht wirklich auf den Bildern erkennen.

Wie leicht soll dein Rad werden?
Oder ist es ein Alltagsbike? 
Wenn Du immer und überall damit fährst würde ich zur Sram X9 Triggern und Schaltwerk greifen. Wenn es leichter und schicker werden soll geht aus meiner Sicht nichts an der X0 vorbei.
Und für die Bremsen brauchen wir Informationen so wie s.d geschrieben hat.


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer089 (4. Juni 2006)

hallo Nobbi,

SRAM X.9 entspricht in etwa XT, X.O entspricht XTR (oder Campa Record an deinem RR )

an dein Fully bei deinen Abmessungen  gehört eine  Scheibenbremse mit 180mm (oder 200mm) Scheibe.
noch relativ leicht und gut wäre die Magura Marta SL.

willst das alles noch vor unserer Tour umbauen?


----------



## Nobbi64 (6. Juni 2006)

zauberer089 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Nobbi,
> 
> SRAM X.9 entspricht in etwa XT, X.O entspricht XTR (oder Campa Record an deinem RR )
> 
> ...



Ne Zauberer das will ich nicht mehr vor unserer Tour machen. Der Umbau soll nach und nach gescheheh. Möchte das Element "Shimanofrei" machen.
Für die anderen noch mehr Infos. (Zauberer kennt meine "Abmessungen")
Gewicht 88-90 Kg
MTB Km ca 3.000-4.000 im Jahr. Einsatzbereich CC (bleibe meistens auf Waldwegen!!!)
Bin kein Gewichtsfeteschist (sieht man ja an mir  ) daher brauche ich keine Leichtteile. 
Zauberer hat schon einiges geschrieben. Gibt es alternativen zur den Marta SL??

Ach so 

vielen Dank schon mal !!!


----------

